# lots of pics from Somersworth Show Sunday!!!



## Caretaker maine

meet alot of good people in NH show, Bram, thanks again for put on a good show, the bottles were outstanding and the people were kind and geneous with a world of knowledgegot a couple of pics of some of the gang and took some pics of the table, good crowed there, just wish they would have one up in this area again, Portland, had a blast and learn a bunch of new thing, one valuable one


----------



## Caretaker maine

wayne


----------



## Caretaker maine

three trouble makers[]


----------



## Caretaker maine

sam


----------



## Caretaker maine

eye candy


----------



## Caretaker maine

bear's table


----------



## Caretaker maine

taz and a lovely women


----------



## Caretaker maine

tables


----------



## Caretaker maine

green glass


----------



## Caretaker maine

bottle table


----------



## Caretaker maine

a couple of browns


----------



## Caretaker maine

some meds


----------



## Caretaker maine

some smaller ones


----------



## Caretaker maine

another table


----------



## Caretaker maine

some more


----------



## Caretaker maine

bottles


----------



## Caretaker maine

I liked this table


----------



## Caretaker maine

got some more to go


----------



## Caretaker maine

great bottles this year


----------



## Caretaker maine

the people were great too


----------



## Caretaker maine

they were from all over New England


----------



## Caretaker maine

this was my favorite pic, that's how I want to be buries, in bottles haha


----------



## Caretaker maine

last pic had to go home , had a great time, great people, great bottles, thanks Bram


----------



## annie44

Looks like a fantastic show - I like the Stoddard demijohns you caught in one of your pics, and also Ron's new lime juice, which looks huge!  (I'm waiting for more photos of that one!)  Thanks for posting all of the pictures!


----------



## tazmainiendigger

Nice picks Steve! My fiance GrnMtnSam (Sally) took this one of you and Wayno! Taz


----------



## capsoda

Hey Steve, Thanks for taking all those pic and posting them.

 Geeeeez, Now I feel a little home sick and I'm not even from up there. Glad you all had a great time. Maybe next year.[&o]


----------



## Caretaker maine

Taz, she made me look alot better than I look in real life, []


----------



## Precious Little

Nice pix. When I got there it was a lot more crowded, but my son and I managed to find some treasures -- I'm re-inspired for the spring dig season! 

 Awesome show, Bram and Co. Thanks!


----------



## CanadianBoy

Were you guys at a bottle show or a police line-up?.
 I promise I'll do everything I can to be there next year.Great pics,thanks for posting.


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Thanks so much for posting all the pic's!  Looks like it was a great time!  Kelley


----------



## downeastdigger

Hi Every one -  thanks for all who came to the show!  It is my favorite weekend of the year!  And don't thank me for the show, Gerry Sirios does all the work, he's in charge of the show.  
 I hope everyone bought and sold well, or at least had a fun day.  I sold lot's of lower end stuff, and bought a couple and nice pieces, and then traded a ton of my best bottles for a ton of new ones!  My collection looks alot different today,  thats the way I like it.

 Lets see, I did think I did manage to get one picture ...  I think it is a picture of Wayne ( Southern Diver).
 I'll get my camera and post it.

 Shows over    Time to dig  

 Bram


----------



## downeastdigger

Here's the only picture I managed at the show, I think it is Wayne...


----------



## downeastdigger

try again


----------

